# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal public transport >  Mercedes-Benz Future Bus, Mercedes-Benz Group AG, Stuttgart, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Mercedes-Benz Group AG

----------


## Airicist

Mercedes-Benz Future Bus - of course autonomous!

Published on Jul 18, 2016




> The world’s biggest bus manufacturer, Daimler Buses, is systematically extending its technological leadership. The Mercedes-Benz Future Bus with CityPilot has driven autonomously for the first time on a route of approximately 20 kilometers in Amsterdam. On a section of the longest bus rapid transit (BRT) line in Europe, the bus drives at speeds up to 70 km/h, stops to the nearest centimeter at bus stops and traffic lights, drives off again automatically, passes through tunnels, brakes for obstacles or pedestrians and communicates with traffic signals. The driver is on board and monitors the system, but with a much easier task than before. Daimler Buses is the world’s first manufacturer to put a city bus into automated operation in a real-life traffic situation.

----------


## Airicist

Mercedes-Benz Future Bus | Design

Published on Jul 18, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Mercedes-Benz Future Bus

Published on Jul 18, 2016

----------


## Airicist

World premiere "city bus of the future" - Mercedes-Benz original

Streamed live on Jul 18, 2016




> On Monday, July 18, Daimler Buses presents the city bus of the future in a spectacular, technological world premiere on Europe?s longest BRT route (BRT = Bus Rapid Transit) in Amsterdam, Netherlands.
> 
> Dr. Wolfgang Bernhard, the member of the Board of Management of Daimler AG responsible for Trucks & Buses, and Hartmut Schick, Head of Daimler Buses, will furthermore present both the potential that Daimler Buse?s proposals offer transport operators on every continent when it comes to the design of their transport systems and the considerations behind the redefinition of the city bus of the future.
> 
> Daimler Buses is the world?s most successful and global bus manufacturer and is intensively concerned with future urban mobility.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Self-driving Mercedes-Benz bus takes a milestone 12-mile trip"

by Darrell Etherington
July 18, 2016

----------


## Airicist

The future autonomous bus by Mercedes - demonstration

Published on Jul 20, 2016




> The Mercedes-Benz Future Bus with CityPilot further enhances the attractiveness of the city bus as a means of transport. This above all applies to passengers, but also to drivers and bus operators. All three groups benefit from a revolutionary design and trailblazing technology. The bus becomes one with its environment, both in terms of its exterior and interior design and of the technology employed as it moves along its dedicated line and communicates with its surroundings.
> 
> The Mercedes-Benz Future Bus with CityPilot is making its first public journey on part of Europe's longest BRT route (BRT = Bus Rapid Transit) in the Netherlands. This links Amsterdam's Schiphol airport with the town of Haarlem. This almost 20 km long route is a real challenge for the Mercedes-Benz Future Bus, as it has numerous bends and passes through tunnels and across junctions with traffic lights.
> 
> Ten cameras in different systems with a wide range of purposes, long and short-range radar systems, fusion of the resulting data and reconciliation with stored values, networking with traffic light systems and an automatic braking system – these are the technical requirements of the Mercedes-Benz Future Bus with CityPilot for semi-automated driving on BRT routes. The CityPilot is another milestone reached by Mercedes-Benz on the road to autonomous driving. The CityPilot is based on the Highway Pilot of the Mercedes-Benz Actros, however it exceeds the latter's capabilities to meet the needs of its specific area of operation: new functions include traffic light recognition, pedestrian recognition, centimetric precision when halting at bus stops and the ability to drive semi-autonomously in tunnels. In this way the bus becomes one with its environment not only with its design, but also with the technology it uses to move along its line and communicate with its surroundings.

----------

